# SOCIOS 12th Annual Car Show



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

SOCIOS 12th Annual Car Show

*Sunday, May 25th, 2014*




*Over 200 awards
3 makes a class 
FREE Admission *



*Cosumnes River College
8401 Center Pkwy, Sacramento, CA 95823*








​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EL SOCIO said:


> *SAVE THE DATE*
> 
> SOCIOS 12th Annual Car Show
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

_







Memorial Day Weekend-Sacramento, Ca_ 
*SAVE THE DATE*

SOCIOS 12th Annual Car Show

*Sunday, May 25th, 2014*




*Cosumnes River College
8401 Center Pkwy, Sacramento, CA 95823*





date saved :thumbsup:

let's start the roll call​


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL SOCIO said:


> *SAVE THE DATE*
> 
> SOCIOS 12th Annual Car Show
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

EL SOCIO said:


> *SAVE THE DATE*
> 
> SOCIOS 12th Annual Car Show
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

12th Annual Car Show!!

Looking forward to another great show!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bejeweled_65 said:


> 12th Annual Car Show!!
> 
> Looking forward to another great show!




:thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

May, right around the corner...:yes:


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

are you sure every year you say were not having a show next year lol i told my bros he says that every year......tho... MONEY MONEY $$$$$$$


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ


The Cholo Dj


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

As big as this show is, the silly string fight with kids (adults too if ya wanna), should be pretty bad ass. Stop by my Dj booth to get your can. A massive silly string fight is gonna go down.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

California Lifestyles you can always count us in.....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ


EVIL THREAT CC


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> EVIL THREAT​



The Cholo Dj


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj


 you don't dount :twak::roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> you don't dount :twak::roflmao:



What do you mean I don't dount? I do dount I'm telling ya, I do I do.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:nicoderm: I'LL BE THERE!


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

you know family first is their :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION CEN CAL
Mandatory Show


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## essjpete6495 (Dec 3, 2013)

Impalas will be in the house!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
FAMILY FIRST
DELAGATION
IMPALAS​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> ...



The Cholo Dj...:rant:


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

UntouchableS C.C will be there!!


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

fatboy209 said:


> UntouchableS C.C will be there!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big big silly string fight going down....:run::run:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
FAMILY FIRST
DELAGATION
IMPALAS 
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj...:rant:


:twak:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> :twak:



Pos I will be foo...:dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

How much for vendors? Got a buddy who wants to bring taco truck


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGTITO64 said:


> How much for vendors? Got a buddy who wants to bring taco truck



From what I was told by Gabe Socios Pres....food vendors are under contract since last year. I also was going to bring a food vendor with me but couldn't get him in.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

All of our food vendors are booked.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

How many food vendors are they? Cause u know they be Fat people everywhere


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

BIGTITO64 said:


> How many food vendors are they? Cause u know they be Fat people everywhere


 We will have plenty


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

BIGTITO64 said:


> How many food vendors are they? Cause u know they be Fat people everywhere


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dance contest and that big big silly string fight gonna be going down...:yes:


----------



## vinncev78 (Sep 5, 2008)

I would like to take my 1953 chevy belair but its still under construction


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
FAMILY FIRST
DELAGATION
IMPALAS 
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj^^^^:rant::rant:


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T T T


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

EL SOCIO said:


> SOCIOS 12th Annual Car Show
> 
> *Sunday, May 25th, 2014*
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj^^^^:rant::rant:


who da puto:dunno:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> EVIL THREAT
> ...



DELEGATION 
T T T


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

To the TOP!!!!! See you guys there!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

vinncev78 said:


> I would like to take my 1953 chevy belair but its still under construction
> View attachment 1097049


Bring it homie all vehicles are welcomed at the Socios Show


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Underground-Scene Magazine will be covering the show again...


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Blvd Bombs in the house


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Socios CC


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
FAMILY FIRST
DELAGATION
IMPALAS 
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
DELEGATION
BLVD BOMBS​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 1104466
> To the TOP!!!!! See you guys there!!






BlitZ said:


> Underground-Scene Magazine will be covering the show again...



thx for the support because without the participants, vendors, magazines and expectators this show would not be succesful :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

You know 84cutty will be there


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be there


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
FAMILY FIRST
DELAGATION
IMPALAS 
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
DELEGATION
BLVD BOMBS 
LIFE'S FINEST​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big big big big silly string fight going down.......:yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Big big big big silly string fight going down.......:yes:


then you better stay and clean up your mess :twak:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

BIGTITO64 said:


> How many food vendors are they? Cause u know they be Fat people everywhere


this guy bwahahaha


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> then you better stay and clean up your mess :twak:



Lol. I'm a union Dj my brother....not my job...:bowrofl:


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT:rimshot:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

uffin::x:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
FAMILY FIRST
DELAGATION
IMPALAS 
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
DELEGATION
BLVD BOMBS 
LIFE'S FINEST 
LATINS FINEST​


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)

*SI SE PUEDE CC* WILL BE THERE


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

USO WILL BE THERE FROM NORTHERN TO SOUTHERN...:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EL SOCIO said:


> SOCIOS 12th Annual Car Show
> 
> *Sunday, May 25th, 2014*
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!!

THIS IS A INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW CONCERT,CARSHOW & HOP:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
FAMILY FIRST
DELAGATION
IMPALAS 
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
DELEGATION
BLVD BOMBS 
LIFE'S FINEST 
LATINS FINEST 
SI SE PUEDE 
USO​


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN JOSE FINEST WILL BE IN THE FUCKING HOUSE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's almost time....don't forget to stop by my booth to pick up some silly string for the silly string fight just before the trophy presentation....the kids are all in.


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

*AZTECAS WILL BE THERE*


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

solanos finest will b in the casa


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

solanos finest will b in the casa  <br type="_moz">


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's almost time....don't forget to stop by my booth to pick up some silly string for the silly string fight just before the trophy presentation....the kids are all in.




:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Krazy Kutting* Car Club Plaques an Lowrider Parts for Impalas, G bodies, and Cadillacs will be at this show

Lasty year we went with a versmall booth we had no Idea how good of a show this was , this year we will have all our Products and a full staff to take care of you guy's. Please stop by our booth an check out all the new stuff we have.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Wish I could be there, I'm sure it's gonna be another good one!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's almost time....don't forget to stop by my booth to pick up some silly string for the silly string fight just before the trophy presentation....the kids are all in.



This my friends should be a big big silly string fight. There's gonna be a lot of people and a grip of kids...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's almost time....don't forget to stop by my booth to pick up some silly string for the silly string fight just before the trophy presentation....the kids are all in.



:yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
FAMILY FIRST
DELAGATION
IMPALAS 
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
DELEGATION
BLVD BOMBS 
LIFE'S FINEST 
LATINS FINEST 
SI SE PUEDE 
USO 
SAN JOSE FINEST
AZTECAS
SOLANOS FINEST 
​


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This my friends should be a big big silly string fight. There's gonna be a lot of people and a grip of kids...



TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Best Of Show Magazine will be covering thisgreat event and save the date for!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

EL SOCIO said:


> SOCIOS 12th Annual Car Show
> 
> *Sunday, May 25th, 2014*
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KRAZY KUTTING CAR CLUB PLAQUES AND LOWRIDER PARTS. come check us out.


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget to pick up your silly string at my Dj booth. Just before we do the trophies there will be a big big silly string fight with the kids. I am looking for a club to take on the kids...pm me


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^This


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

OGUSO805 said:


> USO WILL BE THERE FROM NORTHERN TO SOUTHERN...:thumbsup:


:twak::shh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

NOR CAL RIDAHZ 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
FAMILY FIRST
DELAGATION
IMPALAS 
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
DELEGATION
BLVD BOMBS 
LIFE'S FINEST 
LATINS FINEST 
SI SE PUEDE 
USO 
SAN JOSE FINEST
AZTECAS
SOLANOS FINEST 
DEVOTIONS 
​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I think the record for the number of kids in the silly string fight is 75 from the show in Merced. Hopefully we can do it bigger in Sacramento. Bring the kids to the Dj booth for their cans of silly string....don't be left out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> :twak::shh:


LOL...GOING TO BE A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I think the record for the number of kids in the silly string fight is 75 from the show in Merced. Hopefully we can do it bigger in Sacramento. Bring the kids to the Dj booth for their cans of silly string....don't be left out.


free cans? :roflmao:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*destination music y sacramento califas*

 qvos gabe y lisset.you already know sign us up on a good spot in the show.destination car club y music,all those rare y hard to find oldies,old school,old school funk,r&b,slow jams,got lot of goodies for the music enthusiast,come check our booth out.we be playing all the oldies that you know, by the artists that you don't.sssshhhaaawwwww


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

EASTSIDE RIDERS will b in the house


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Golden State Ryders, True Elegance and Rebirth will be there!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I think the record for the number of kids in the silly string fight is 75 from the show in Merced. Hopefully we can do it bigger in Sacramento. Bring the kids to the Dj booth for their cans of silly string....don't be left out.



Its going down just before the trophies. I'm looking for a club to go vs. the kids in this silly string fight.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE CC , like always, wont miss this one .always a good show


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Whos coming to hop ? In box us


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

every year


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Looking forward to seeing everyone again.

I forgot to mention earlier that we added a Street and Custom Fords Category. 

I hope to see some of the above mentioned car clubs in the Tug of War. Top club wins Trophy and $200 cash.*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

PREMACY C.C. will be in the house like every year.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*All the way from TJ...going to Sacramento!

SHAAAUUUU!!!* :h5:



H


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

STYLISTICS will be there


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

If you get a minute please look for Krazy Kutting we will be commingall he way from Arizona to offer Northern Califas our Products from Raw so you can plate yourself to Chroe or Gold and Even fully engraved. Wewill be their early so com by and check it out .


----------



## bnorth (May 24, 2014)

Anyone know what time the hop off is?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

2pm


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Around 1


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

Where all. The photos At.


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

exactly what I was thinking.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Any after hour spots


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's a few from the amazing show! You can find a bunch more at Facebook.com/LowriderEvents


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

kilwar said:


> Here's a few from the amazing show! You can find a bunch more at Facebook.com/LowriderEvents
> View attachment 1246042
> View attachment 1246050
> View attachment 1246058
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

My 81 Cadi Fleetwood at Socios show 5-25-2014 3rd place Full Custom 89 and below luxury! Thx again Socios for another great show..


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

FRESNO CLASSICS c.c. had a great time SOCIOS CAR SHOW...



















Heres some pics of SHOW


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lo Lystics had a great time thanks Socios


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

J RAIDER said:


> FRESNO CLASSICS c.c. had a great time SOCIOS CAR SHOW...
> View attachment 1247002
> View attachment 1247010
> View attachment 1247018
> ...


nice pics bro


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Any hop pics?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Let's see some pics of the ladies fellas!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

More pictures.


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

2nd place street and best paint


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BeautyHunter said:


> Let's see some pics of the ladies fellas!




To be honest....there weren't too many to brag about. Hard to believe I know.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

R0L0 said:


> Golden State Ryders, True Elegance and Rebirth will be there!



Thanks for donating silly string cans to the kids. :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Hustler on the go said:


> More pictures.


one andas loko


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Heres my pics...
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.663312280417087.1073741873.502134083201575&type=1


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

2nd place 65 - 69 mild ... thanks Socios c.c... Fresno classics c.c had a great time... Cant wait till next year.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks for donating silly string cans to the kids. :thumbsup:


anytime homie.. the kids is whats its all about!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Thx to all the car clubs, solo riders, vendors, sponsors, magazines, spectators, El Cholo DJ for coming out to our 12th Annual car show without all of you this would not have been a great show hope you all enjoyed yourselves thx again 

great job SOCIOS :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> To be honest....there weren't too many to brag about. Hard to believe I know.


ya no shit I was schocked!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> Thx to all the car clubs, solo riders, vendors, sponsors, magazines, spectators for coming out to our 12th Annual car show without all of you this would not have been a great show hope you all enjoyed yourselves thx again
> 
> great job SOCIOS :thumbsup:




Y el Dj wey....:rant:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Y el Dj wey....:rant:


fuck da cock sucker :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

How many entries was it this year? Appeared to be quite a bit more than last year.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Great show, btw


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

BeautyHunter said:


> Let's see some pics of the ladies fellas!


2 hot out there their make up & fake eye lashes won't last long in that heat


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

94capriceusaf said:


> 2 hot out there their make up & fake eye lashes won't last long in that heat
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


And the silicon can't take that heat either..........


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

another great show guy's.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

GRAPEVINE said:


> one andas loko


. Que pasa... Everything good out this way... How you guys doing??


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

BlitZ said:


> Heres my pics...
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.663312280417087.1073741873.502134083201575&type=1


. Great pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

The_Golden_One said:


> How many entries was it this year? Appeared to be quite a bit more than last year.


My daughter was the last entry at 572


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Hustler on the go said:


> . Que pasa... Everything good out this way... How you guys doing??


busy,with hone repair stuff, baseball with the kids wasn't able to make this show,


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> My daughter was the last entry at 572



572 is a good turn out for entries. But member few years we went, like 800+ entries.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> My daughter was the last entry at 572


Wow! Seemed like there were more entries than than.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

The_Golden_One said:


> How many entries was it this year? Appeared to be quite a bit more than last year.



601 entries


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice cars!!!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

No more pictures?


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Another great show. Socios always does it big.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

I got a couple more photos @ Rides-Mag.com


----------

